# Cronjobs für User



## vzcrsa (4. Aug. 2009)

Wo kann in ISP3 der User selber Cron´s anlegen ??
Gibt es dafür eine möglichkeit oder muss dieses per ssh geschehen ??


----------



## Quest (4. Aug. 2009)

Da gibts einen Menüpunkt im Modul 'Sites' dazu.
Hab allerdings eine Version aus dem SVN drauf, kann dir nicht sagen, ob das in der aktuellen Stable auch drin ist.


----------



## vzcrsa (4. Aug. 2009)

Zitat von Quest:


> Da gibts einen Menüpunkt im Modul 'Sites' dazu.
> Hab allerdings eine Version aus dem SVN drauf, kann dir nicht sagen, ob das in der aktuellen Stable auch drin ist.


nein in der stable ist bei mir nichts drinne zumindest konnte ich nichts sehen.


----------

